# Colours For Grey Knight Librarian



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I am painting my grey knights in a blended grey with red one leg and one shoulder. Eg pic below:










I know librarians are suppose to have blue armour, but is this standard for grey knight librarians as well. If it is, how would you suggest I paint the armour to show its a librarian but keep it tied in with the rest of my army.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The one painted in GW's site is Boltgun with a blue shoulder pad if i remember right....so why not try that?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Chop of the blade of the Halberd and replace with a SM banner top so it looks like a librarian staff. Drill some holes on the helmet and stick wires into is so it looks like a psychic hood. See if you can't get a book bit from a fantasy kit and glue it to a shoulder pad.

Oh crap. You asked how to paint it, not how to make one.
Yeah, you can just do what GW did here >*GK Lib*<


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I know librarians are suppose to have blue armour, but is this standard for grey knight librarians as well. If it is, how would you suggest I paint the armour to show its a librarian but keep it tied in with the rest of my army.


In all honesty I will say this: paint it however you wish to. Don't be a slave to the GW fluff machine and feel like you must paint a model a certain way as that is just not the case. Paint it however you wish. That is what I do and I have yet to have a problem in a game because of it.


----------

